# Do you have a 1 gallon recipe for SP/DB



## btom2004 (Jan 22, 2013)

Do you have a 1 gallon recipe for SP/DB?

I have only made 6 gal batches and have no idea how to scale it down to a gal batch.

I just racked a melomel into secondary and it is so sinfully awsome. The color and flavor is just out of this world. I just have to make SP/DB out of it.






That melomel is to die for.
Thanks;
Tom

Edit: I have decided to attempt to create a 1 gal recipe for the Skeeter Pee we love. I tweaked* Lon's *recipe in the hopes, that I can create a 1 gal limited edition SP. I'll update when it's done.
Do now: Primary fermeter clean sterile.
12 oz. ReaLemon 100% Juice 
2 tsp. Yeast Nutrient use 1 tsp. now in primary~ save 1 for later.
1 tsp. Yeast Energizer use 1/2 tsp. now in primary~save 1/2 for later.
1/2 tsp. Tanning
1/2 tsp. Pectic Enzyme
3 1/2 cups white sugar warmed in sterilized pot with 2 cups water. Don't let boil. Warm enough to melt sugar.
Place into primary let cool a bit then add the above ingredients. Check SG and sweeten to about 1.070 for an ABV of 10% alcohol. I added more until I reached SG of 1.096, as I like a higher ABV.
Yeast Slurry~Lees left from racking a batch of wine from primary to secondary fermenter.
I stirred in the yeast slurry and watered to about 1 1/2 gal. This way I'll have enought wine after racking to full a gal carboy. (My must started fermenting in no time at all. Note: I had used 2 packs of Lalvin ICV-D47 in the original wine, which was a honey/mead/melomel.)

check the gravity daily and stir the must. When it gets down to around 1.050, add the other 1 tsp of yeast nutrient, 1/2 tsp of yeast energizer. Stir. After a few days rack into a clean sterilized carboy and let ferment to dry. Check SG for three consecutive days to determine when wine is dry. This maybe SG between 0.998 and 0.990). Rack into a clean, sanitized carboy. 
Degas wine stir or use vacuum. 
1/8 tsp Kmeta
1/4 tsp. Potassium sorbate
Sparkolliod (follow directions on the package). After two weeks, the Skeeter Pee should be crystal clear. Rack into a clean, sanitized carboy, add 1/2 cups sugar, and stir to dissolve. You can sweeten to taste. Wait two weeks to be sure no new fermentation begins and bottle.


----------



## btom2004 (Jan 24, 2013)

01/24/13

SG of wine at 1.050.
I tasted it and the lemon flavor ir real strong, so I will not be adding any more lemon juice here.

just add. 
1 tsp. Yeast Nutrient 
1/2 tsp. Yeast Energizer. 

I corrected the recipe above to read so.


----------



## Elmer (May 22, 2013)

Any update on this?

I am going to follow your receipe as I can only make 1 gallon batch at this current time!


----------



## MandiNKel (May 27, 2013)

I've done a 1 gallon batch too, I've just racked and cleared just to back sweeten and bottle


----------



## dessertmaker (May 27, 2013)

I do gallon batches from time to time if i start running low on SP and all my 5 gallons are tied up. I convert the original recipe to liters/milliliters and divide by 5. Comes out the same. Let me know if this comes out the same and ill use it instead of doing math. I hate math. Math is the enemy.


----------



## jamesngalveston (May 27, 2013)

for dessertmaker

convert anything to anything....no math needed....here is link.

http://www.onlineconversion.com/


----------



## dessertmaker (May 27, 2013)

Bah. Converting ain't the problem. It's dividing it all by 5.


----------



## Elmer (May 28, 2013)

MandiNKel said:


> I've done a 1 gallon batch too, I've just racked and cleared just to back sweeten and bottle



May I ask what you backsweeten with?

White sugar?
I was thinking that more lemon juice would make it too lemony!!!!


----------



## MandiNKel (May 29, 2013)

I'm just going to use sweetener


----------



## wineforfun (May 29, 2013)

Elmer said:


> May I ask what you backsweeten with?
> 
> White sugar?
> I was thinking that more lemon juice would make it too lemony!!!!



Just use white sugar to sweeten it. More lemon will make it very acidic.


----------



## wineforfun (May 29, 2013)

I make 1 and 2 gal. batches all the time. Just divide everything by 5 or 6(whichever gallon recipe you are cutting). I normally just follow the chemical recommendations on the label as far as acid blend, tannin, etc. When making 2 gal. batches I usually change each gal. when racking, ie: add oak, less/more sugar, etc. to try something different.


----------



## Elmer (May 29, 2013)

wineforfun said:


> Just use white sugar to sweeten it. More lemon will make it very acidic.



I know this is all preference, but what is the standard for sweeting skeeter pee for 1 gallon?

I dont want ultra sweet, just moderatetly sweet.
I was figuring starting with 1 cup of sugar maybe 2.

(I only ask, because I have horrible tastebuds for sweetness. I can tell when something is overly sweet. This has caused me to overly sweetening a few batchs of wine!)


----------



## CBell (May 29, 2013)

SP recipe calls for 6 cups to sweeten 5 gallons. I used 4 cups in 5 gallons and thought it was plenty. 

I would just sweeten with 1 cup, stir well, wait a day or two, and then get someone else to taste if you have trouble judging sweetness.


----------



## MandiNKel (Jun 5, 2013)

1 cup was just right for my taste, have another batch as it's all gone already


----------

